# Attending my first symphonic concert in Spoleto,Italy tonight.



## Vietnamese Opera (Jul 11, 2017)

I am attending the final concert of the 60th edition of the Spoleto festival this evening which takes place in the beautiful setting of Piazza Dumo, (the cathedral square)
Riccardo Muti is conducting The Luigi Cherubini Youth Orchestra.
This will be my first experience not only of a concert in Italy but also one conducted by such an important conductor.
The programme features Beethoven's sinfonia n. 7 in la maggiore op. 92. along with works by 
Catalani, Masagni, Leocavallo, Puccini and Giordano.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vietnamese Opera said:


> I am attending the final concert of the 60th edition of the Spoleto festival this evening which takes place in the beautiful setting of Piazza Dumo, (the cathedral square)
> Riccardo Muti is conducting The Luigi Cherubini Youth Orchestra.
> This will be my first experience not only of a concert in Italy but also one conducted by such an important conductor.
> The programme features Beethoven's sinfonia n. 7 in la maggiore op. 92. along with works by
> Catalani, Masagni, Leocavallo, Puccini and Giordano.


Have a great evening, with Maestro Muti you are in safe hands, sit down, relax and enjoy.


----------

